# The one question question thread!



## adimare (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it OK if I start a thread where every question must be answered with another question?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's cool, but should a moderator be the one to say?


----------



## adimare (Dec 22, 2009)

Are there any moderators online to decide this?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Since when did you need a moderators permission to start a thread?

EDIT: Oh jeez I just realized this wasn't part of "The One Answer Question thread", haha.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 22, 2009)

dont we already have a thread like that? except with answers? why would you answer a question with another question?

How do you turn the right face?
You turn it a quarter away from you or clock-wise when looking at it?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you not know how to use this thread?


----------



## brunson (Dec 22, 2009)

Why would the mods mind, if it's in the off-topic section?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> How do you not know how to use this thread?



Oh I get it now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > How do you not know how to use this thread?
> ...



You obviously don't, do you?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Do you? 
Haha see what I did there?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Do you?
> Haha see what I did there?



I'm not sure I do, could you explain it to me?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Do you?
> ...



I don't know, can I?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> I don't know, can I?



Isn't the real question "can" you?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, can I?
> ...



Are trees blue?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Are trees blue?



Is why the thread is in the off-topic section?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2009)

Would I be able to answer that if it made sense?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Would I be able to answer that if it made sense?



Wouldn't it be better than nothing?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

Didn't i do this exact same thing in improve class?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Could you give me the link to the image of your avatar, but a little bigger?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Could you give me the link to the image of your avatar, but a little bigger?
> ...



Was that what I was looking for?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Could you give me the link to the image of your avatar, but a little bigger?
> ...



Isn't xkcd the best?


----------



## (X) (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone agree with me that "Here you go?" is a fail?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

(X) said:


> Does anyone agree with me that "Here you go?" is a fail?



I might, does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel this is a waste of time, am i right?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> I feel this is a waste of time, am i right?



Are you wrong?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > I feel this is a waste of time, am i right?
> ...



Why does this have to be so black or white?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > ElderKingpin said:
> ...



Why does This have to be so colorful?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Why is this thread pointless?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

@iSpinz: Did that take you long?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

Why is Twistypuzzles down?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Why was YouTube down?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

Why is 1+1=2?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Why did you not use proper grammer?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

I can has proper grammar?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I can has proper grammar?



Do we even care if people use proper grammer?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

I laugh every time, don't I?

Edit: Talking bout my sig.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I can has proper grammar?
> ...



Yes?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

Lolwut?
How do I make the link in my sig appear as just a word?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

[removethisURL="http://teensmysapl.files.wordpress.c...uitar_hero.jpg"]WORDS HERE[removethis/URL]?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Why is this thread pointless?



Why are you the only one who thinks that?
Its in the off topic isn't it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Why do you assume that only one person thinks that?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Why do you assume that only one person thinks that?



Why do you assume that I assume that?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 22, 2009)

splaggerhoit?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Because you did?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Because you did?



Did I? I love this thread lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 23, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Why does this have to be even more black and white?


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yes?



Is there a limit to what can be considered a question?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

No?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love when people just put a question mark at the end of a declarative sentence and say it's a question? ¿En Español? See what I did there?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can haz cheezeburger nao?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here you go? http://icanhascheezburger.com/?


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I love when people just put a question mark at the end of a declarative sentence and say it's a question? ¿En Español? See what I did there?



Do the forum members really understand this?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes?


----------



## adimare (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't most of you guys take Spanish in school?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

I will next year, in my school district we don't offer anything up until high school, & even then we only have spanish. Not really cubing related though is it?

EDIT: >*Facepalm*< I got this confused with The One ANSWER Question Thread.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 23, 2009)

My sig isn't working is it?


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> My sig isn't working is it?



Can we have pictures for sigs?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> My sig isn't working is it?



You're supposed to remove the part where it says "removethis" at the beginning and end? :fp


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > My sig isn't working is it?
> ...



Will it even let him use an image?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 23, 2009)

adimare said:


> Don't most of you guys take Spanish in school?



Wouldn't you agree that his use of the word "take" fit in quite nicely with this question considering the fact that the question "Don't most of you guys LEARN Spanish in school?" would almost certainly be answered with a "No" by most of us?

Oh, I'd give anything to get out of Oz altogether; but which is the way back to Kansas?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



>*FagePalm*< It's a URL?


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



Whats fagepalm?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 23, 2009)

Yay?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Yay?



Congratz?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> You're supposed to remove the part where it says "removethis" at the beginning and end? :fp



^ Is that really a question?


----------



## Yichen (Dec 23, 2009)

Do I think so?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

Why do so many people not know how to make a real question?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know? HAHAHAHAH that comment was intended to annoy.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Why do so many people not know how to make a real question?



Would you believe me if I told you?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

I would?


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

Could it be that we are considering everything with a question mark a question?
Would Cyrus be a prime example of abusing this?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes?

And just so you know, anything with a question mark after it can be a question in the right context, am I right?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a statement? Or is it a question.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yes?
> 
> And just so you know, anything with a question mark after it can be a question in the right context, am I right?



What if its the wrong context? Isn't that usually the case?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes? (That could be interpreted as correct context.)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone here is a noob. This thread fails.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2009)

Nlcuber's post^^

Stop adding question marks to statements, or I'll have to nominate you for worst grammar in the Forum awards


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Nlcuber's post^^
> 
> Stop adding question marks to statements, or I'll have to nominate you for worst grammar in the Forum awards



Orly?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Nlcuber's post^^
> ...



Exactly my point.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



What exactly is your point? 
Isn't this a fun thread/game? Who cares if it fails?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



This isn't "fun." It's ignorance in the form of a stupid thread.
When you responded to Faz's statement, which was the most sensible one in this thread yet, it just proved my point that this thread is a waste of time.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


>



You're the troll. You completely got that off of Ethan Rosen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> ?



I think I fixed it, didn't I?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



wrong. it's an internet meme. he got it off of the popular internet meme.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

He was the most recent one to post it. I'm aware that it's a meme. It's not funny anymore either.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> He was the most recent one to post it. I'm aware that it's a meme. It's not funny anymore either.








that's not funny either.






and that's noobish, you didn't even make it say prepared the first time around.


----------



## adimare (Dec 24, 2009)

Can you guys cut it out with the completely unnecessary hate?


----------

